# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Δείτε το κανάλι ενός πτηνιάτρου στο youtube.

## jk21

http://www.youtube.com/user/DoctorRo...s?query=canary

δεν θα χορταινεται να παρακολουθειται βιντεο  ,,, απο συμβουλες για την υγεια ,μεχρι και την διατροφη των πουλιων

----------


## οδυσσέας

ειδα εχθες αυτα τα βιντεο και ειπα να τα βαλω, αλλα επειδη δεν προλαβα, τα εβαλε ο δίδυμος αδελφος μου στο μυαλο. 

Δημητρη το ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γινεται αυτο.

----------


## jk21

το εχω παρατηρησει τελευταια ....    ::

----------


## adreas

Κώστα  λες  και είναι  τραβηγμένο  το βίντεο  από  το μέρος μου   όλα  μα όλα  τα  χόρτα υπάρχουν  στον  τόπο μου. Μπας  και  κατέχεις μπρε  από  ποιο χωριό  ναι  να πα  τονε  βρω να  κάνουμε  κινάτο. Στο  πρώτο  βίντεο κάνει  αναφορά  στη στελλάρια  και  στο δεύτερο  σε  διάφορα χόρτα  αλλά  εκεί που  σταμάτησα  είναι σε  κάποιο  τριφύλλι παρόμοιο  με  αυτό που  θα  βάλω εγώ  να  βρούμε ποιο   φυτό  είναι και  τι  ιδιότητες έχει  είδα  ένα σπίνο  να  κατεβαίνει στο  χώμα  και να  παίζει  μπουκιές από  αυτό  λες και είχε  να  φάει μέρες.  Στην   άλλη φωτογραφία  αδειάζουν  τον αγριοζοχό   από  μέσα κοιτάξτε  να  δείτε δεν  αφήνουν  τίποτα μέσα,  και  φυσικά γέμισα  μια  σακούλα από  αυτούς  για μεζέ  στα  κλουβιά μου.

----------


## οδυσσέας

δειτε μηπως ειναι αυτο και θα τα πουμε αργοτερα.
*melilotus officinalis
*http://www.homotoxicology.net/matmed/combo/gomyr..htm
http://botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/m/melilo29.html



η αυτο *Melilotus indica*

----------


## jk21

Για ενα ειδος μηδικης λεει ,το erba medica που λενε οι ιταλοι ή medicago αλλα οχι το sativa 

o σπορος ειναι γνωστος και σαν alfalfa  . εχω στη γλαστρα ... θα βαλω φωτο αργοτερα μαλλον

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω λεω για αυτη την φωτογραφια του Αντρεα........αν καταλαβα καλα.



> ...τριφύλλι παρόμοιο με αυτό που θα βάλω εγώ να βρούμε ποιο φυτό είναι και τι ιδιότητες έχει είδα ένα σπίνο να κατεβαίνει στο χώμα και να παίζει μπουκιές από αυτό λες και είχε να φάει μέρες.

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι το φυτο μαλλον 



το φυτο βγηκε με σπορους μηδικης (alfalfa )

https://www.google.gr/search?q=medic...w=1280&bih=909





παρολα αυτα το ανθος δεν μοιαζει με τα ειδη που ξερω 

η medicago sativa ειναι αυτη



και εχει τον ιδιο σπορο σε εμφανιση 

η φωτο του Ανδρεα ειναι μαλλον το ειδος medicago lupulina 

http://www.fao.org/ag/AGP/agpc/doc/g...s/mediclup.htm

ή το medicago littoralis 

http://sophy.u-3mrs.fr/photohtm/TI1963.HTM

στο βιντεο δεν υπαρχει ανθος και μπορει να ειναι οποιοδηποτε απο τα πιο πανω ειδη .Ακουγεται να το ονομαζει medica

----------


## οδυσσέας

Αντρεα εκει που φωτογραφισες το τριφυλλι ηταν σπαρμενο το τριφυλλι  η οχι? 
με ποιο μοιάζει περισσοτερο απο αυτα που βαλαμε με τον Δημητρη?

----------


## adreas

medicago lupulina

Όχι  ζιζάνιο  είναι Κώστα  μάζευα  ημιώριμους σπόρους  και  παρατήρησα το  σπίνο  να κατεβαίνει  και  τρώει μπουκιές  λες  και δεν  είχε  ξαναφάει. Είναι  μάλλον  αυτό που  έβαλες  το πρώτο.

----------


## jk21

τελικα αυτο που εχω σπιτι μου και νομιζα ως μηδικη ( εχω στο μιγμα ιθαγενων που εχω φτιαξει ) ,επειδη εκει ειχανε πεσει αποφαγια απο ταιστρες ,πρεπει να ειναι αυτο που μας ειπε ο ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ και ειδε ο ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ να το τρωνε οι σπινοι 

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...s_(Flower).jpg




ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ο σπινος ετρωγε τους σπορους ή και φυλλα; 



Ομως το φυτο που δειχνει στο βιντεο ο γιατρος ,ειναι μηδικη .Αν προσεξετε ακουγεται να  την ονομαζει medica  ( erba medica  - medicago sativa )

----------


## οδυσσέας

εδω βρηκα να λεει για το τριφυλλι στα πουλια.

*Alfalfa*
 is a member of the legume family and is closely related to beans and peas. 
Leaves of the alfalfa plant are very nutritious and contain vitamins and minerals including E and K, calcium, magnesium and potassium. Alfalfa is an excellent source of chlorophyll and carotene. It also provides amino acids. 
Alfalfa seeds should not be fed as they contain the slightly toxic amino acid L-cavanine. Sprouted alfalfa seeds are safe. 
It is thought to possess detoxifying and antifungal properties.

http://americansingercanary.com/herbs.htm#alfalfa

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ αυτο ηξερα και γω για χρονια και δεν εδινα ,χωρις να ειναι φυτρα ,παροτι τοσο θρεπτικοι ,αλλα παρατηρησα οτι υπαρχει σε μιγματα για ιθαγενη στην ιταλια και δοκιμασα .Αλλα πουλια το τρωνε και αλλα οχι .Δεν ειδα να παρουσιαστου προβληματα 

πχ το μιγμα της regio di sole αλλα και αλλα (νομιζω εχει και η μανιτομπα ... δεν εχω χρονο αυτη τη στιγμη να τα παραθεσω  )


Componenti : Scagliola , loietto, finocchio, cavolo, cicoria , niger, miglio bianco ravanello , lattuga bianca , canapa, semi selvatici, carota , erba medica, papavero blu, spinacio , lattuga nera , cardone mariano , cardone selvatico, perilla, girasole nero piccolo.



http://www.ciuffolotto.com/il-cardellino.html

*Πώς μπορώ να διατηρήσω τις καρδερίνες ...; 
Οι καρδερίνες μου τρέφονται για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του έτους, με ένα μείγμα από ξηρούς σπόρους που περιλαμβάνει: κεχρί το μακρύ, χόρτο οπωρώνα, perilla, μαύρο ηλιέλαιο, πολυετής ήρα, canapuccia, λευκά είδη, άγρια ​​γαϊδουράγκαθο, μάραθο, λευκό μαρούλι, μηδική. Σε ξεχωριστές ταΐστρες αφήσει έχετε πάντα ένα μείγμα από σπόρους που καλλιεργούνται στην περιοχή γίνονται από μαρούλι λευκό, μαύρο ηλιέλαιο, ρόκα, ραπανάκι, rapetta, εσκαρόλ και ραντίτσιο. Ραδίκι αφήνει σχεδόν καθημερινά περισσότερα εποχιακά φρούτα κάθε τώρα και στη συνέχεια να πάνε να συμπληρώσουν τη διατροφή τους. Όλα αυτά μας κρατά σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση υγείας χωρίς την ανάγκη για φαρμακευτικές αγωγές.*

----------

